# NAD Two Rock Studio Signature



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Ahhhhh, so this is what a guitar amp is supposed to sound like! Two years after I dreamed of buying this amp, I got it and played it for the first time. And it's the best damn amp I've ever played. As Dan from TPS would say, "Stick a fork in me, I'm done!"


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Here's a clip of the studio sig. It's in the blackface setting. The articulation and clarity is so inspiring and rewarding! You can just keep playing this amp. I don't think I'm sleeping tonight.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Beautiful tone(s)!! So full, deep and rich. 
Thanks for the video/demo.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

greco said:


> Beautiful tone(s)!! So full, deep and rich.
> Thanks for the video/demo.


Thanks for watching Dave! It's even better in person. The spectrum of sound this thing has is immense.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

SO happy for you, I have seen your twitter post first. I know how long you've been talking about it and finally you got it. Big Big congratulations!
Now get inspired and play!

Rock ON


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

bigboki said:


> SO happy for you, I have seen your twitter post first. I know how long you've been talking about it and finally you got it. Big Big congratulations!
> Now get inspired and play!
> 
> Rock ON


That is SO SO kind of you! Yeah, you definitely were there when I was starting this journey! It's such a dream to have it come true  oh yeah, I will be playing, recording and writing songs and hopefully taking this amp out for gigs one day. 

That's the best part of the journey. Actually making music


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Sunny1433 said:


> That's the best part of the journey. Actually making music


Exactly my thoughts!


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Congrat, a great amp.
I have a friend who had several Two Rocks. 

I had the chance to visit the Two Rock Company in Rohnert Park, California. I arrived unexpectedly and was well received and showed me around. It is a very small company with only a few employees.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Ya, that’s a sweet sound!
I like the playing too.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Latole said:


> Congrat, a great amp.
> I have a friend who had several Two Rocks.
> 
> I had the chance to visit the Two Rock Company in Rohnert Park, California. I arrived unexpectedly and was well received and showed me around. It is a very small company with only a few employees.


I'd love to go someday! Did you try our anything?


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Always12AM said:


> Ya, that’s a sweet sound!
> I like the playing too.


Thank you! ☺


----------



## Abiguitar (May 28, 2009)

Gorgeous amp! Congratulations!!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Abiguitar said:


> Gorgeous amp! Congratulations!!


Thank you! Funnily enough I actually didn't like the cover when I first saw it. Boy, how WRONG was I. It looks so good!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CK9oapXFFV-/

Some "dirtier" tones 😉


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

It's always cool when someone gets their dream amp. I've got one of mine now, and it's a great feeling. There is certainly other amps I want to own, but there isn't an amp that I need to have.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

cboutilier said:


> It's always cool when someone gets their dream amp. I've got one of mine now, and it's a great feeling. There is certainly other amps I want to own, but there isn't an amp that I need to have.


Exactly! Sure I'd be happy if I got something in the future (maybe as a present!) but there's no hole here. Cause I honestly can't see it getting any better just different. The real funny thing is that despite dreaming about this amp for like 2 years, I'd never actually played one until now. Guess it's ok to meet your heroes 

I'd love to know what's your dream amp.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Sunny1433 said:


> Exactly! Sure I'd be happy if I got something in the future (maybe as a present!) but there's no hole here. Cause I honestly can't see it getting any better just different. The real funny thing is that despite dreaming about this amp for like 2 years, I'd never actually played one until now. Guess it's ok to meet your heroes
> 
> I'd love to know what's your dream amp.


Silverface Deluxe, Super, or Twin Reverb. I now own all but the Deluxe. The Twin came to me from a friend and swiftly became the only amp I'll ever need.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

@greco Here it is with the 335! I've rolled off the tone and it sounds so sweet.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Sunny1433 said:


> Here's a clip of the studio sig. It's in the blackface setting. The articulation and clarity is so inspiring and rewarding! You can just keep playing this amp. I don't think I'm sleeping tonight.


sounds great, once again congratulations!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Sunny1433 said:


> @greco Here it is with the 335! I've rolled off the tone and it sounds so sweet.


It sounds so full-spectrum, so rich. To my ears it is like a Blackface Fender, and Tweed Fender blended together at optimal levels.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

cboutilier said:


> It sounds so full-spectrum, so rich. To my ears it is like a Blackface Fender, and Tweed Fender blended together at optimal levels.


My thoughts exactly  Like the missing frequencies have been filled in. Also, such a great master volume as well.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

So it's been a while but I've been working on some new videos for the Studio Signature. Here's the first one  The day I got the amp and initial play through. That was a fun day!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Here's another cool video!


----------

